# gesetzliche vorschriften!



## martin17 (24. Mai 2008)

da ich ja dieses jahr nach norwegen zum dritten mal fahre wollte ich diesmal auch in den schönen seen norwegens angeln gehn...jetzt stellt sich bloß die frage ob ich da einfach so angeln kann!?!?!#c

wer weiß was??


----------



## antonio (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: gesetzliche vorschriften!*

kommt drauf an für viele seen und flüsse mußt du dir ne karte kaufen wie bei uns die tages- oder wochenkarten.
wenn es lachsflüsse oder meerforellenflüsse sind brauchst du außedem noch ne staatliche lizens(bei der post tankstellen usw.) gibts pro person oder als familienlizens(für alle ab 16 jahre)
dann gibts noch gewässer die gehörn keinem dort ists frei.
also vorher erkundigungen einholen für die einzelnen gewässer.

gruß anonio


----------



## martin17 (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: gesetzliche vorschriften!*

kennt jemand seen in tingvoll??


----------



## antonio (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: gesetzliche vorschriften!*

guck mal bei google maps da siehst du was an seen und flüssen drumrum ist.

gruß antonio


----------



## martin17 (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: gesetzliche vorschriften!*

danke...ich hab google earth und da sieht norwegen etwas merkwürdig aus!!


----------



## antonio (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: gesetzliche vorschriften!*



martin17 schrieb:


> danke...ich hab google earth und da sieht norwegen etwas merkwürdig aus!!



weil in norge bei google earth auch bei maps die auflösung der satbilder nicht so gut ist.nimm google maps und dort die kartenansicht da kannst du ordentlich zoomen.


gruß antonio


----------



## Andreas 25 (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: gesetzliche vorschriften!*

Hi Martin,
mal ein Link für dich Lizenzen/Vorschriften 

Und wenn du Norwegen von oben sehen möchtest, empfehle ich www.norgeibilder.no

Gruß Andreas #h


----------



## martin17 (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: gesetzliche vorschriften!*

danke für die antworten..muss schon sagen sehr gute seite...kann sogar unser ferienhaus sehen...sehr prächtig!!!


----------

